# What device do I use to connect Comcast cable to my HDTV?



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

Jan 23, 2013 the local Comcast TV provider is changing over to all digital TV. I have three standard definition TV's that I will replace with HDTV's. Comcast wants $9/month for an STB or $17/month for an STB with DVR, either unit which connects between the Comcast cable and the HDTV(s). I believe I should be able to purchase my own STB's and DVR's at significant savings, but I'm not sure about this . . . can this be done? If so, will someone recommend an STB and an STB with built-in DVR that I can purchase which are both reliable and reasonably priced?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I do not have cable. My daughter does.
When Comcast switched to digital here in Texas City, they offered up to 3 converter boxes to each household so that it would convert the signal and send it to the SD tv sets and nothing else had to be done. No cost, no monthly fees, etc.

For HDTV you do need an HD box.

My mother also has Comcast in Georgia and she hooked it up to her HD TV using the coax just like it was originally to the old CRT TV that she previously had. However, this only got her the SD channels since the TV does not go to channel 200 or above where all the HD channels are located. She then gave in and got the HD box and now has HD on her HD TV. She does have to pay extra for that box.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm...I always thought this was a Satellite TV site.

Oh yeah. It is. 

Then again...there are cable forum sites for Comcrap...uh...Comcast as well.

Here's just one of them...

http://forums.comcast.com/


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmm...I always thought this was a Satellite TV site.
> 
> Then again...there are cable forum sites for Comcrap...uh...Comcast as well.
> 
> ...


This is "mostly" a satellite TV site. This particular part of the forum is described as: _Discussion of other home theater equipment such as remotes, screens, *cable TV hardware*, video processors, and home theater computers (HTPC)_ . . . which means that my query was posted in the right place.

Thanks for the tip on Comcast forums. I'll move my questions over there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Bill Mullin said:


> This is "mostly" a satellite TV site. This particular part of the forum is described as: _Discussion of other home theater equipment such as remotes, screens, *cable TV hardware*, video processors, and home theater computers (HTPC)_ . . . which means that my query was posted in the right place.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Comcast forums. I'll move my questions over there.


Yeah..perhaps cable TV hardware like modems for Internet connectivity. Otherwise that other site should help you for what you seek.

*The Internet's Satellite Resource *on the main page at this site seems self-explanatory.

Best wishes.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah..perhaps cable TV hardware like modems for Internet connectivity. Otherwise that other site should help you for what you seek.
> 
> *The Internet's Satellite Resource *on the main page at this site seems self-explanatory.
> 
> Best wishes.


So why over the past few days have you made several posts concerning the passing of Jack Klugman and Charles Durning plus whether or not Wheel of Fortune cheated someone? Those threads hardly seem satellite related.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

trh said:


> So why over the past few days have you made several posts concerning the passing of Jack Klugman and Charles Durning plus whether or not Wheel of Fortune cheated someone? Those threads hardly seem satellite related.


A post stalker huh? 

They are in Off-Topic threads where they belong.

You missed the point - few people would attempt to gain information about cable TV hardware and related topics in a satellite forum, especially when a simple Google search renders numerous cable-related forum locations. I even offered an alternative.

Your personal response is hardly satellite-related either.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Perhaps you should stick to moderating the chat room.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Bill Mullin said:


> Jan 23, 2013 the local Comcast TV provider is changing over to all digital TV. I have three standard definition TV's that I will replace with HDTV's. Comcast wants $9/month for an STB or $17/month for an STB with DVR, either unit which connects between the Comcast cable and the HDTV(s). I believe I should be able to purchase my own STB's and DVR's at significant savings, but I'm not sure about this . . . can this be done? If so, will someone recommend an STB and an STB with built-in DVR that I can purchase which are both reliable and reasonably priced?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


With your cable service, you are stuck with either their STB's or something similar to TiVo, which also has a monthly fee. Come to think of it, isn't Comcast offering a TiVo box?
That being said, you won't need an STB if you only want to watch local, unencrypted channels.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

As to posing the question on Comcast site, I asked what alternatives there might be to Comcast's own boxes. The post was removed within a few minutes..... what a surprise.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Back to the OP's question. If you have anything beyond basic channels, you will need a device that can accommodate cablecards, (that your cable company should be able to supply), like a newer Tivo unit. Otherwise, you have no choice but to use their STBs/DVRs because those are the only devices that will handle authorization for your programming package.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I am currently a Comcast subscriber.

To the OP:

1. I believe that most, if not all Comcast franchises have upgraded to all-digital. If your local franchise is digital, and depending on which programming package you have, you will need one of the following for each display you wish to connect to cable:

- a DTA converter - first 2 (3 in some areas) are free of charge
- an SD stb, or
- an HD stb, or
- an HD DVR, or
- in some cases, a cable card

2. If your local Comcast franchise still offers basic analog channels and you have a cable-ready tv you can still connect directly for those channels.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Nick said:


> I am currently a Comcast subscriber.
> 
> To the OP:
> 
> ...


Well, cmon now, isn't that basically what I just said? 

Much better detail, thanks Nick.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Feb 22, 2013)

if you have a QAM tuner on your HDTV, you can get the locals in HD over basic cable


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> if you have a QAM tuner on your HDTV, you can get the locals in HD over basic cable


Now that's a rather quixotic* viewpoint, but true in my experience! :lol:

Welcome to DBSTalk, Sancho!

*OK, a real stretch to make some reference to Don Quixote.....


----------



## Sancho Panza (Feb 22, 2013)

thanks for the welcome; Sancho Panza is my favorite CUBAN cigar, named after the character in the book...

federal law currently mandates they carry all locals in HD; with mine I get a few other stations, too...

have a Radio Shack way cable splitter, 2 Comcast HD boxes (1 HD DVR), 4 HDTV's in my den for college football season and a Radio Shack Remote control, powered antenna for back-up...Comcast can go down, too...

or, have a sorry picture for the Super Bowl, so I went OTA...

formerly HDirecTV customer and Dishnet HD DVR customer...


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I just have comcast Internet and I run another line from the main cable line coming from outside using a splitter (no cable service) and just connect the cable to your HDTV's QAM tuner and watch your locals HD and digitally scanned channels through the TV (after TV scanning obviously) YMMV, Of course it won't work if they used a tap to block the signal.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

While comcast was doing the upgrade-they gave the "boxes" to subs for free- Now that upgrades are complete -they are charging a Fee for them.


----------



## Davedude (Nov 2, 2009)

Bill Mullin said:


> Jan 23, 2013 the local Comcast TV provider is changing over to all digital TV. I have three standard definition TV's that I will replace with HDTV's. Comcast wants $9/month for an STB or $17/month for an STB with DVR, either unit which connects between the Comcast cable and the HDTV(s). I believe I should be able to purchase my own STB's and DVR's at significant savings, but I'm not sure about this . . . can this be done? If so, will someone recommend an STB and an STB with built-in DVR that I can purchase which are both reliable and reasonably priced?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I would recommend a Tivo Premier with cable card, the fee would be $15 for the first year and $13 there after. I have three networked together, can watch any recorded show on the three from any of the other units and can download most shows to my PC to watch there or take on the road. MyTivo.com allows you to setup shows to record remotely (over the internet), if you forget to set the DVR.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Comcast CSRs don't know that HD tvs come with tuners and can't speak with you unless you have a BOX. It is standard Comcast policy to install an SD box to your HD tv, the 1st box is usually free. A standard HD box is $10 a month, with an $8.95 monthly advanced service fee, so $18.95 a month for the 1st HD box. As of my last conversation with them they don't charge extra for color!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

levibluewa said:


> Comcast CSRs don't know that HD tvs come with tuners and can't speak with you unless you have a BOX. It is standard Comcast policy to install an SD box to your HD tv, the 1st box is usually free. A standard HD box is $10 a month, with an $8.95 monthly advanced service fee, so $18.95 a month for the 1st HD box. As of my last conversation with them they don't charge extra for color!


I stay at a condominium that has a Comcast master account for all units. Tenants are theoretically guaranteed a free small slate of channels. Yesterday I noticed that two local network channels weren't coming in, so I rescanned and all's good again. But that is annoying to have to do, and I suspect a lot of folks don't know they can re-scan and regain the channels; they think they have to rent a box from CC. What's this practice of sabotaging the setups of innocent folks called? Is it even legal to switch things around?


----------

